# High off male flowers



## Wise Man (Jan 30, 2008)

Well.. 

I was chopping down 2 males,and they where such studs i couldnt toss em. 

So i cut all the leaf,AND all the pollen sacks off,brought them home and dryed them. 

Later that night i heated up the sacks(keep your mind on the story)untill they where well dry,then started having a few cones(bowls-for-yanks) and after 3 cones of this pollen,i was lifted almost emediatly into this very strong,clear high... 

After playin a few tunes,i can say this pollen has an incredible high.It also tastes ALOT better then leaf,and is much stronger it makes sense to me though,its a flower..and thats where all the THC goes with both male/female..anyone disagree?..

So after all that,im now wondering if anyone else has tried smokin a marijuana plants testicles? 

Sorry for the rant  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuA4j1l5o1I&NR=1


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 30, 2008)

when I was in college, folks smoked some hash made from male flowers, it was called keif. nowadays Kief is the trichs shaken off or screened off of fresh buds.  even heard of folks Kiefing their commercial weed before selling it.  kinda like using an adulterant in coke or heroin


----------



## Fing_57 (Jan 30, 2008)

male pollen smoking? :doh:

why do peeps smoke pollen ....... no THC in it

smoke news paper or yard weeds and you'll get a lil high too


----------



## HGB (Jan 30, 2008)

Wise Man said:
			
		

> its a flower..and thats where all the THC goes with both male/female..anyone disagree?..




yes :laugh: :rofl: :hitchair:


----------



## Fing_57 (Jan 30, 2008)

OK kids, it's the BUD you want to smoke  (see pic below)

NOT the leaf and pollen from male plants


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 30, 2008)

Only way you'll get high from a male plant is spinning a rope out of it and going mountain climbing


----------



## akirahz (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry there are a few trying to disrespect the wiseman, he *knows* what buds are and where *THC* is. I didnt know you could smoke the male pods, i had heard of someone trying the leafs or something of the like and getting sick usually from it. I would'nt mind trying some testicle smoke now hahah


----------



## Fing_57 (Jan 30, 2008)

no, they dont know

or they wouldnt be smoking pollen


----------



## HGB (Jan 30, 2008)

CLICK


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 30, 2008)

eww smoking pollen just sounds bad...

 and there is no THC in it .     .


but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## screwdriver (Jan 30, 2008)

Sometimes when I inhale pollen I feel high. My eyes swell and begin to droop but, then my sinus fills with goo and I have a hard time breathing and can pass out. I'm allergic to some pollen and wouldn't want to do that on purpose. 
Good luck with your high.


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 30, 2008)

To right AK.

I aint no KID..

Not the actuall pollen..The pollen sacks.

If you havnt tryed it dont speak i guess


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 30, 2008)

HGB said:
			
		

> yes :laugh: :rofl: :hitchair:


Could you explain that?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 30, 2008)

i can explain it...

 Ha thats funny............now that i think about it its very very funny haha................omg thats retarded imho.

 Thats what i think he means.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 30, 2008)

why would u smoke the pollen and/or pollen sacs?... why not snort it?... would be faster *if* you were gunna get high.....:hitchair:

btw.... you will *NOT* get high....

u might give yourself some funky lung infection, tho...


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 30, 2008)

Wise Man said:
			
		

> It also tastes ALOT better then leaf,and is much stronger it makes sense to me though,its a flower..and thats where all the THC goes with both male/female..anyone disagree?..


 
first I *EVER* heard of that....


----------



## HGB (Jan 30, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> why would u smoke the pollen and/or pollen sacs?... why not snort it?... would be faster *if* you were gunna get high.....



was think'n same thing lol 

I here that the roots expel THC into the soil and that can be smoked as well


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 30, 2008)

dude i just smoked my soil............i got sooo stoned.
  I can hardly type anymore......

 make sure your soil is dry though.......the wet stuff i tried didnt work out so great.



 This is great, now i dont have to get rid of the males.....i can just smoke the pollen off of them......then smoke the buds off the females..........then smoke off the dirt for like 2 years.......
  sweeeeet


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 30, 2008)

HGB said:
			
		

> was think'n same thing lol
> 
> I here that the roots expel THC into the soil and that can be smoked as well


 
hey man... not smoked... u make ROOT CIDER out of 'em :hubba: 

and Hookah... u don't SMOKE the soil... u EAT it :hubba:


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 30, 2008)

Im making Dirt brownies later........dont even need a brownie mix......


----------



## Mutt (Jan 30, 2008)

Males only get maybe max of 3% THC content.
Males react same as females...*THC is it highest level at end of life cycle.*
*Most males are cut out in the first few weeks of flower. So the THC is squat.*
We are growing stuff in excess of 10%+ THC content.
I don't see any purpose in smoking, turning into hash oil.

If people did get high off males then why can't we buy bags of it off the street? Buds is what we want. BUDS.


On a side note:
Females carry most of the THC ON the plant....there are oils in the plant but the main part is on the outside ON the leaves and buds.
Male ONLY carry THC inside the plant and the amount is not large.
So ISO or BUTANE would be the only routes I would even try...Which I wouldn't.

I think smoking males is a sign of desperation. I honestly think that its not nec. the THC getting you high its carbon monoxide getting you dizzy IMO. I would classify male toke to be worse than schwagg....yes I have tried it...cuaght a lil head buzz then followed by a headache.

I don't think the ones challenging this are meaning to be rude...This "smoking males and making hash outa males" seems to pop up a lot and we are just trying to say...WHY BOTHER grow females. This subject has been gone over and over for years. ugh...

Males are good for compost and breeding thats it. IMHO


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 30, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Males are good for compost and breeding thats it. IMHO


 
that's what _most_ females of the human species think of us men, too


----------



## Mutt (Jan 30, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> that's what females of the human species think of us men, too


:rofl:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 30, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> that's what females of the human species think of us men, too





			
				Mutt said:
			
		

> :rofl:


 
I second that :rofl: :rofl:. Too Funny here. and i do agree with all of you smoking males is *BAD*.


----------



## HGB (Jan 30, 2008)

sure this was all a joke being posted in the coffee table and all  

no one really smoke's male plants or part's of lmfao

please don't try this at home :holysheep:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 30, 2008)

ahhh, damn!... "toss it out, man..."

thanx for letting me know, HGB... 

but... what about snorting it???


----------



## HGB (Jan 30, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> ahhh, damn!... "toss it out, man..."
> 
> thanx for letting me know, HGB...
> 
> but... what about snorting it???




no prob bro.... load up some bud mang all is good:hubba:

tin foil hat wont hurt


----------



## akirahz (Jan 30, 2008)

you mean this was all just a setup?? Guyz are mean...:rofl:


----------



## jomchimpo (Jan 30, 2008)

haha i cant tell if you guys are being sarcastic or not


----------



## laylow6988 (Jan 31, 2008)

This is one of the funnier threads to read... and actually learn a thing or two. I've been from coast to coast... and coast to coast, and around the world twice. And never heard anyone use the term "Cones" lol Now, you don't mean bowls, you mean hits right? 

So I was lay'n low readin a book and found that this author wrote that research shows that in peak THC the leaves of the male plant are actually more potent than the leaves of the female while at peak THC levels. And there was a graph showing the three basic growth stages along with THC content within the leaves of the plants. 

I have indeed, many years ago smoked the male leaves... and it will give a buz. Much like that if you smoke them off your female... ****. That's what it tastes like, and that's how I felt too. I guess if you are hard up for a buzz. It's up there with scraping your bowl... cone whatever.

You guys are nuts. I hope I never have to deal with male plants. I have revolked the 1st and 6th amendments. I will search for "plant testicles", skip the speedy trial, and go straight to the fire pit.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 31, 2008)

well the author is retarded cuz male plants dont produce THC.....not to my knowledge....

  a hermie does...??

 How could a male have THC, or better yet why doesnt it....


----------



## Hick (Jan 31, 2008)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> well the author is retarded cuz male plants dont produce THC.....not to my knowledge....
> 
> a hermie does...??
> 
> How could a male have THC, or better yet why doesnt it....


...I find it...'strange', that everyone seems to be saying that males are void of thc. It's false. They are very low in thc content, but breeder have been smoking male plant material, as a test for potency AND flavor for decades..."at least". 
  I've experienced males that exhibited trichomes, too. Wonder what the hell that was?? 
  I s'pose that makes me 'n DJ, '_tarded_ too. 
  I'm not recommending growing males for the high, but I believe there is some pretty questionable posts about it here.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 31, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> I've experienced males that exhibited trichomes, too. Wonder what the hell that was??


 
Ya know that brings up a question I've had for a while.
In one of my charts it labels cannabis genotypes.
1. Female
2. hermie with female dom.
3. Hermie with Male Dom.
4. Male
then there is 5. The super Male
Keep in mind it was an old chart. But I have googled what exactly is a Super Male. I can't seem to find info on it. 
Chart attached. I understand the chormosome order...just wondering the traits that constitute a super male without getting into the genetics of it.
I wonder if a male that exhibits it could posses more THC levels than average males.
Makes one wonder. Any input on a "super male"? I have tried googling it and can't find what a super male is.


----------



## Hick (Jan 31, 2008)

I dunno' mutt. I'm simply speaking from 'first hand' experience, and "advice" from some pretty stellar and knowledgable breeders. In fact, "I" have _never_ heard that males are *void* of thc, only that they are far less potent.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 31, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> In fact, "I" have _never_ heard that males are *void* of thc, only that they are far less potent.


If I'm not mistaken ALL cannabis has THC levels...even Hemp its just very small quantities compared to what we grow. I will have to agree with you that there always "trace" amounts at the very least. Just prolly not enough to get you high much.
Betcha you used that male with trichome head on em...good greif that woulda blown my mind. Makes me think more about the chart if the "X" chromosome has something to do with a feminine quality coming out with out being nec. a hermie. hmmm....gonna google more on this one tonite.


----------



## laylow6988 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> well the author is retarded cuz male plants dont produce THC.....not to my knowledge....
> 
> a hermie does...??
> 
> How could a male have THC, or better yet why doesnt it....


 
And what research have you done to prove this theory wrong?:giggle: 

I really do believe that the Cannabis plant contains THC levels in all 3 growth stages, both male and female. The trichrome is not the only place that holds THC. Although the the amount of THC in trichromes are higher than the rest of the plant.


----------



## Fing_57 (Jan 31, 2008)

OK, thats it

the pollen puffer nicks have been turned over to the 420 pot growers association :cop:

your growing rights will be revoked as soon as they find you :ciao:


----------



## Mutt (Jan 31, 2008)

Fing_57 said:
			
		

> OK, thats it
> 
> the pollen puffer nicks have been turned over to the 420 pot growers association :cop:
> 
> your growing rights will be revoked as soon as they find you :ciao:


 
:rofl: HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!
There nicks have been given to the pipe fillers union as well.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 31, 2008)

*You guys and gals are just to damn funny. :rofl: *


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 31, 2008)

laylow6988 said:
			
		

> And what research have you done to prove this theory wrong?:giggle:
> 
> I really do believe that the Cannabis plant contains THC levels in all 3 growth stages, both male and female. The trichrome is not the only place that holds THC. Although the the amount of THC in trichromes are higher than the rest of the plant.



 well show me some facts and i will believe you.....im just saying......i have never learned that males have thc.....and if they do....why doesnt anyone extract THC from males??? noones makes butter with males or anything......


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 31, 2008)

Let's not reinvent the wheel here.

Males DO contain THC. That's a fact, but in miniscule amounts.

It would be like buyin a packet of wine gums and hopin to get drunk.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jan 31, 2008)

There is a little thc in the male flowers and if you dont smoke a lot you can get a little buz from it. Its easy to talk when you have a big bag of bud to smoke but what if male leaves is all you had would you just toss them or what, so don`t judge him so fast. Slim


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 31, 2008)

sooo, the moral of the thread, male plants have trichs too.  TY Wise Man!!!   I've never smoked the male trichs, but they must be similar to the female counterparts.


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 31, 2008)

A part from the 'male pollen' posts against me,i gota say some of you guys have put out great info on males,and some of you dont have a clue about what your saying.

Of course Males have THC,the WHOLE plant,even the roots contain THC.

And yes males have a very LOW %,but i dont smoke to often,leaving my tolerance VERY low.You could say ive always been a '2 bowl/cone' kinda guy,so it's not hard to start feelin it after 4-5 hits.I can understand why all the heavy smokers wouldnt get this feeling,due to Tolerence.

Ekoostik:I think you might need to do a bit of reading on males,and hashing making that people do use male,although it has to be an extremely high ammount of it to get anything worth smoking.

Longtimegrower:Your right,it's very hard to find weed around here.And living in a druggy city dosent help,with the slicing that goes around.


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 1, 2008)

Ok, wanted to show the graph that I was talkin about. I have not looked at the pic yet :spit: . Hope you guys/gals can finger it out. 

Sorry for being too lazy to use a better camera... or maybe even my scanner...:cry: know what I'm sayin?

Excuse:
Skunk#1 X Someindicaigrewawhileago 

I'm :stoned:


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Feb 1, 2008)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> well show me some facts and i will believe you.....im just saying......i have never learned that males have thc.....and if they do....why doesnt anyone extract THC from males??? noones makes butter with males or anything......



People do extract THC from males. Its called hash oil. Males contain low traces of THC. You can extract the THC from the plant using various hash or hash oil methods. However I BELIEVE that since you only extract a small quantity for a whole male plant there is no way you could just smoke leaves or flowers from a male plant and get a buzz. You would have to smoke so many leaves or flowers that you would be sick before you caught a buzz.


----------



## Wise Man (Feb 1, 2008)

Great post.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 1, 2008)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> People do extract THC from males. Its called hash oil. Males contain low traces of THC. You can extract the THC from the plant using various hash or hash oil methods. However I BELIEVE that since you only extract a small quantity for a whole male plant there is no way you could just smoke leaves or flowers from a male plant and get a buzz. You would have to smoke so many leaves or flowers that you would be sick before you caught a buzz.


 
right on,
 Ya that makes sense......
 However, i would just use females for hash oil....would be dang good.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 1, 2008)

Wise Man said:
			
		

> To right AK.
> 
> I aint no KID..
> 
> ...


 
:holysheep:    I smoked the pollen sacs once and then found myself watching "Brokeback Mountain" so I had to stop...  :rofl:


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Feb 1, 2008)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> right on,
> Ya that makes sense......
> However, i would just use females for hash oil....would be dang good.



The point of using males is getting a product out of an otherwise useless source.


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 1, 2008)

Yo Ho Mutt,
When the plant has two X-chromosomes it will be a female                  and if it has an X and Y-chromosome then it will be a male. The                  sex of the plant will be determined at the moment of                  fertilization. On this moment the female chromosomes will link                  with the chromosomes of the male. If the male chromosome that                  determines the sex of the plant is an X-chromosome then the                  plant will be a female and otherwise it will be a male. The super male that you are referring to is a male that has an extra male chromasome.
XY = Normal Male,  XYY = Chromasomally altered male
 With this you run the higher risk of a male going hermie, and it can obviously be inherited. Sativas are a little more prone to this since they are more likely to develope a hermie than an Indica would.
Hope this helps ya bro
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Mutt (Feb 1, 2008)

So KK when selectively breeding you want to achieve a closer to "super" male as possible to avoid hermie recessive triats? So the X Chromosome will be a possible hidden hermie...if I'm understanding this right?
Thanks dude...this is very useful info.


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 1, 2008)

Yo Ho Mutt,
     This is perhaps one of the best sources of breeding information that I have found to date. I hope that it will provide many additional answers for you.
http://www.marijuana2.com/growing/botany_guide.php#Chapter 3 - Genetics and Breeding of Marijuana

Don't even try to read this stuff stoned
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Hick (Feb 1, 2008)

> http://www.marijuana2.com/growing/bo...of Marijuana


man!  that book is published all over the net, ehh


----------



## Mutt (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks KK...yep got a copy in my records... time for me to refresh again. Thanks again dude. I like the copy you have better. I have the one from mellowgold


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 1, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Ya know that brings up a question I've had for a while.
> In one of my charts it labels cannabis genotypes.
> 1. Female
> 2. hermie with female dom.
> ...


 
Hey Mutt,
  Maybe I can shed some light on this since my Bio days and studying Mendel. In Humans a male is XY and female is XX. But once in a while a male can also care an extra X =XXY and it's called Klinefelter syndrome. It happens in about every 2000 births. He will have smaller testes and be sterile. If he has the extra Y=XYY they are normal yet tend to be taller (Supermale?) So I guess with cannabis having that extra Y may make him a supermale and if it's characteristics are the same as in humans it would make it a taller male, could be a stretch here but I don't think it's going to help the THC thing, at least I'm still not smoking it!
  (I think it's just the Brits that smoke males.)


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 1, 2008)

I'ma Joker Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> (I think it's just the Brits that smoke males.)


 
:rofl:
u guys crack me up


----------



## Melissa (Feb 1, 2008)

I'ma Joker Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> !
> (I think it's just the Brits that smoke males.)


 
hmmmmm :bong2::tokie:


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 1, 2008)

Smoke weed everyday.  Actually several times a day if you ask me.  The whole male thing scares me because I am scared that the sacks may open up to soon and screw up my ladies.  :48:


----------



## Mutt (Feb 1, 2008)

I'ma Joker Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> could be a stretch here but I don't think it's going to help the THC thing


Just trying to learn more about male selection is all. Thanks for the post


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 1, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> homonym :bong2::tokie:


 Hi Melissa,
  I hope I didn't pee anyone off by mistake... but it's my offbeat humor. Brits smoke fags (cigs), hence the male connotation....there lies the rub...  I do love the Brits by the way!!! Hey, they brought us the Fab Four...and great seeds!


----------



## Melissa (Feb 2, 2008)

not at all !i'ma midnight toker ,  :tokie: :rofl:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 2, 2008)

*Now that's funny. :rofl: *


			
				I'ma Joker Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> :holysheep: I smoked the pollen sacs once and then found myself watching "Brokeback Mountain" so I had to stop... :rofl:


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 3, 2008)

Lmfao you smoked balls...  i dunno man kinda wierd interesting tho!


----------

